# First Bowkill!



## andyjs3589 (Nov 26, 2008)

I killed my first deer with a bow today, 2nd deer ever. It was doe that weighed around 100 lbs. I was in my stand for a little less than an hour and at 6:15 pm the doe really snuck up on me. I saw her when she was around 20 yards away, making her way to my corn. I waited until I had an opportunity to stand up and then pulled my bow back when she wasn't looking. She was 20 yards quartering away from me. I lined the pin up with the front, far leg and pulled the trigger on the release. The arrow did not pass through but stuck in and just poked out the other side. There was a large amount of blood and the tracking was really easy due to this. She ran about 40-50 yards, with the help of mushijobah we had it gutted and took it to get checked in and then to the processor.


----------



## fishingstud29 (Apr 21, 2005)

nice job looks like a good doe


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Nicely done!


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

Awesome and congrats on your first bow kill. Good luck with the rest of the season.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Couldnt have placed the shot better man! Nice doe.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Awesome and congrats on your first bow doe. Good luck with the rest of the season.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Well done, congrats on the doe. Good eatin'!


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Congrats on a nice Doe


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Way to go man! Now its in your blood! No more hunter orange for you! 
Just curious... what type of broadheads where you using?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations on your first bowkill! My first thought was that the shot looked way back but when looking closer it looks like it was a extreme angle quartering shot. Definitely a lung shot. Great job!


----------



## dashizznit4504 (May 19, 2009)

Andy its Ed good looking doe man congrats on your bow kill man looks good


----------



## andyjs3589 (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the congrats guys! Yes, the angle was pretty extreme and the broadhead poked out right behind the front leg. It cut the front leg up a little bit from when she was running away. It was definitely a double lung shot. I was a little worried when I saw that it was not a pass through, but then I realized how far that it had penetrated.

Bowhunting is definitely in my blood now, I have been looking forward to getting my first bow kill for a while now. The amount of work that I put in preseason definitely makes it very rewarding.

I was using Muzzy 3-blade 100 grain broadheads, they did a great job.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on ur first b/kill


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

congrats. im hoping to get one this weekend


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

She's a big girl. Any youngen's w/her? Doesn't look like she been milkin'. Old Muzzy's are truly "bad to the bone"! You the man! Go get some more...


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

congrats, that is a big ol girl


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

congrats on the first bow kill, nothin better


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice man! Good luck on getting a stud!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

She was milkin! Her youngins have been feeding in the meadows around there. They should be pretty safe as long as they stay away from the roads!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

andyjs3589 said:


> The amount of work that I put in preseason definitely makes it very rewarding.



After awhile you'll enjoy the practicing ALMOST as much as the hunting!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Mushijobah said:


> She was milkin! Her youngins have been feeding in the meadows around there. They should be pretty safe as long as they stay away from the roads!


not if i come down to c-bus and get in the stand  hehehehe 7-8 month olds are prime eatin!!! nice job andy


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Sweet! She looks like she would weigh over 100lbs, though.

That's some good eatin' right there!


----------

